# Automobile Magazine lists Ur quattro as one of the 25 greatest cars of all time



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Photo gallery (no article up yet)


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Wouldn't it be nice if that designation prompted Audi to start making parts available again?!?


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (teach2)*

Yep.


----------

